
Ask HN: Should I start looking for a new job? - moveonornot
Hi HN<p>I&#x27;ve been working for the same company on the same team for the past 5+ years.<p>It is not the first time in 5+ years I think about moving job. But I chose not to because I didn&#x27;t want to deal with the hassle of moving my visa. Having just acquired my permanent residence I can move to a new company without restriction.<p>Pros of current job:<p>1. Friendly and talented team members.<p>2. Flexible working hour and location.<p>3. The technology we work on is mature and boring -- a stable job is guaranteed.<p>Cons of current job:<p>1. It is unclear when I can get promoted. Manager talked with me about creating bigger impact a year ago. I have done what they asked but little reward is given. I haven&#x27;t got a promotion in 2+ years. There is a lot of conflicting signals: partners say I&#x27;m doing well, manager says I&#x27;m doing well, but no promotion is given. I really don&#x27;t know how to interpret what I&#x27;m experiencing.<p>2. Management is unwilling to invest more in our team. That basically means to me there is very little upward mobility.<p>3. Pay is just so-so. It is not bad, but there is better pay elsewhere.<p>4. Technology is mature and boring, which means there is little to no chance to go big.<p>5. There is little for me to learn.<p>Cons #1 and #2 have been my biggest gripes over the years.<p>My experience in the past year makes me wonder if my manager is trying to manipulate me.<p>What would you do if you&#x27;re in my situation?<p>I’m inclined to start looking. That would at least give me some ideas where I stand. I’m not sure if my expectation about promotion and reward is unreasonable because the current job is my first serious job, so opinions are very welcome.
======
carmat
Best advice I can give is, at the very least, get a feel for the market. Apply
and go to interviews and see how things feel.

I have been in a not too dissimilar position over the past couple of years. I
enjoyed working where I was at, but certain restrictions and limitations urged
me to look elsewhere. Don't get me wrong, I worked with a fantastic team, and
in a well oiled machine with lots of very smart devoted people. I'd be lying
if I said I didn't wish I was back there, but if you have the desire to learn,
you need to take action.

Hopefully that helps ease your mind a little, and good luck.

~~~
moveonornot
Thank you!

------
somethingsimple
I was in a very similar situation until recently (in fact, I wonder if we're
co-workers :P). I decided to interview at a few places, and one of those made
me a great offer for a position with more responsibility than I currently
have, so I decided to take it.

You have nothing to lose. See what's out there, and if you like what you see,
make the jump :)

------
mattbgates
I asked this question a while ago, about why people stay at their jobs,
despite knowing they could get paid more. Might be worth a read for some
thoughts.

Ask HN: Why did you accept a lower salary?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15109079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15109079)

For me, basically I have similar pros and cons as you.

I could be earning more, but I get a lot of downtime to work on my side
projects, location is 10 minutes from home, people I work with I get along
with fairly okay, and oh yeah, I work with my fiancee, so that is nice. On the
con side, there's no room for advancement, and although there are raises, its
general raises depending on: how well our company is doing, and the regular 3%
raise to match cost of living.

So.... you have to really weigh in the fact that if you move on, you go into
the unknown... not a bad thing at all. If that is what you are ready for.. go!
Just know, you could face similar issues. If you feel it's time, then move on.
Sometimes it could lead to something better. I mean, I've known people where I
work who have been here for 5, 10, and even 15 years... some are regular
workers and others have been promoted to the manager position.

The cons of staying at a job for more than 5 years.. is that you have the
experience of what that job has taught you. I've seen some people laid off and
don't know what to do with themselves because THIS IS ALL THEY KNOW.

For me.. I chose to stay. While I am definitely in a comfort zone.. I have a
house and cannot afford to gamble my job with a new one right now. My fiancee
currently makes a little more money than I do, but I make up for it by
freelancing and building web apps.

------
nostromo123
By all means look around, but keep in mind that your #1 and #2 pros are quite
rare as a combo.

There is a not so slight chance that you might end up in a place that
satisfies your technological and learning needs, yet is full of backstabbers
and micromanagers, and/or requires you to have "butt in chair" time no matter
what the workload is.

------
gvajravelu
You should start looking for a new job by applying to companies directly and
telling recruiters that you are "open to moving for the right opportunity."

You're actually in a pretty good place. You have the option of staying at a
stable job, and you can look for a great job at the same time.

For your concerns about not getting promoted, what is your relationship like
with your boss's boss? If you are doing great work and don't know why you
aren't getting promoted, you might want to ask your boss's boss for career
development advice. I wrote about how to do that last week on my blog:
[https://www.climbuptheladder.com/the-person-you-need-to-
know...](https://www.climbuptheladder.com/the-person-you-need-to-know-to-get-
promoted/).

------
romanovcode
If you want a promotion and more money - ask. Nobody is going to give it to
you if you won't ask.

If they decline, look for a new job.

------
asnyc
Absolutely, no doubt whatsoever - you must try to change - your inertia will
not go unnoticed by the manager, and its natural to take advantage. A change
of job will get you better benefits, and rejuvenate your life. Once you get
another job, perhaps the promotion will come in a counter-offer

------
zhte415
Good is good. You're doing well. You're doing your job. That is good.

Why should that gain you a promotion? Promotion based on being solid at what
you do is surely based on moving to the next level and being rewarded for
that.

------
1ba9115454
The basic rule of career progression is that on average you progress quicker
if you move around.

------
probinso
start interviewing; no harm in that

------
segmondy
Yes

